# Long story short...how do I?



## delkins (Dec 15, 2003)

Somehow I got a "drive failure" message on my 921. I was able to bring back signal strength etc. by doing a complete shutdown and test switch and repoint satellites. However, I lost my custom program guide. Now I am rebuilding. But, to my question. My locals are displayed weird in the guide. i.e CBS is 8002, NBC is 8004. How can I once again display in the guide CBS as 2, NBC as 4 etc? Oh, I ran a hd diagnostic and it came up ok. Should I be concerned about my drive going bad?

Thanks in advance,
David Elkins


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

delkins said:


> My locals are displayed weird in the guide. i.e CBS is 8002, NBC is 8004. How can I once again display in the guide CBS as 2, NBC as 4 etc? Oh, I ran a hd diagnostic and it came up ok. Should I be concerned about my drive going bad?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> David Elkins


Notify E* of the hard drive failure for their tracking so it will be easier in the future to get a replacement.

To get your numbers back, go into: Menu>4>2>More and remove the check mark from the radio button for "Off-Air Antenna Locals" so it is disabled.


----------



## delkins (Dec 15, 2003)

Thanks for the help and suggestion Boylehome. All is well.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

delkins said:


> Thanks for the help and suggestion Boylehome. All is well.


Good to hear. My 921 died today. A replacement in on the way. Hope that yours continues to work well for you.

Replacement received 08-02-05 in the Morning (less than 24 hours!)


----------



## TonyB (Jul 5, 2004)

boylehome said:


> Good to hear. My 921 died today. A replacement in on the way. Hope that yours continues to work well for you.


Off topic a little, but everybody that is getting their 921 replaced when there is a hardware failure - is it in warranty? If not, what do they charge you?

If mine dies, and it costs anything to get a replacement, then it will signal the time to jump to D* (actually, anybody BUT E*).


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you are out of warranty, there is a replacement fee, but I don't know what it is.


----------



## jergenf (Mar 31, 2005)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you are out of warranty, there is a replacement fee, but I don't know what it is.


Doesn't the $5/month DVR fee cover free hard drives forever? If not what is that for?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

No, the $5 per month DVR fee goes to pay the higher support costs that the DVR receivers incur due to the fact that they are DVR receivers. That was the original reasoning, anyway.


----------



## AVJohnnie (Jul 27, 2004)

TonyB said:


> Off topic a little, but everybody that is getting their 921 replaced when there is a hardware failure - is it in warranty? If not, what do they charge you?


If you have the DHPP, all costs are covered including onsite service calls & equipment replacement. If you purchase the plan on an annual basis, they may give you a better rate than going monthly (they did for me anyway - but then again, I'm on an annual basis for everything from Dish.)


----------

